# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Any information on H36?

## LerinCovek

Ok, I'm just creating this thread to find some information about mtDNA Haplogroup H36. 

I recently had a genetics test with LivingDNA and found this out.


My entire family (both maternal and paternal lines) going back several generations, actually comes from the region between Florina, Greece and Bitola, Macedonia. 


My maternal line which can be traced back to my Great Great Grandmother (5 generations) was born circa 1860s. I believe she was ethnically Macedonian-Slavic (or Western Bulgarian or Slavophone Greek - take your pick), but the village was under the Patriarch of Constantinople (effectively Greek Orthodox Churches). So I guess the region was part way through a Hellenisation process at the time. The village now falls under the territory of Greece, as of 1913.


Does anyone have any theories of the origin/likely migration path and the population percentages of mtDNA Haplogroup H36 around this region?

Apparently this website indicates that H36 is found in Finland? Seems a bit far, and not really a part of the Slavic or Hellenic population groups.

----------

